# What sort of volt meter do I need?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Complete electronics newbie here. Don't even know the difference between ohms, amps and volts....but I'm willing to learn.

I need to test the track pieces for my restoration, and just want to know what sort of meter I need for testing. I'm looking at what I'm thinking is a run-of-the mill multimeter....is that good enough? 

Don't wanna spend more than I have to.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

A cheapo volt-multi meter should do what you want. one tip i have is set it on ohms 200 and ground out the probes to each other to see how much resistane they have.I.E. subtract that amount from total reading, You should get as close to zero as possible. use that amount to determine continuity for the track pieces. also do this each time you restart the meter sometimes it changes and you don't want to get a false reading. I know there are more knowledgeable people here who could chime in with more detailed info for you but what i have said should accomplish your goals.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you have a Canadian Tire handy,keep an eye out on them.
They usually have cheap meters on sale for less then 10 bucks out here in Cowtown,not sure what they cost down East,but they'll do everything you need.

Napa has a cheap one on sale here,seen it listed for $9.99 the other day,and it's virtually the same as what CrappyTire sells,so if you have one of them handy,it's another place to look at.

You can spend lots of money on meters,but unless you're going to go hardcore into the hobby,most cheap meters will be accurate enough,and will do pretty well everything you need to do,even for the house 

Follow CM's tip above
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Harbor Freight also offers reasonable accurate multi meters for around $10.00.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I'm 10 minutes away from 2 different Canadian Tires, a NAPA, and a surplus shop that probably has them too. I'll pick one up next couple of days.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I just checked Canadian Tire,and they don't have any on sale this week,but next week they'll be back on sale.
If you go through Canadian Tire,stay away from the cheap meter that CrappyTire sells that comes in a fancy looking blue case,they're not as good as their other cheap ones,that usually use a red protector cover on the meter. 

Also don't buy the MasterCraft meter that has the temp probe,usually on sale for around 40 bucks,it uses "2" double "A" batteries,and you'll go broke feeding it batteries,stay with the smaller cheaper meters that use a 9 volt battery.:thumbsup:
It looks like a good meter with the temp probe ,but it's actually not a very good meter,i bought one,and a buddy bought one,and his quit working in less then a year,and mine ate so many batteries,i finally put it on a 3 volt wallwart,but now it has to be plugged in to use,makes it a pain in the rear to use

If you want Harbour Freight products,go to Princess Auto if you have one local,all their cheap stuff is Habour Freight,as they're our Harbour Freight dealers up here,can't beat their price,but be careful what you buy,high quality isn't on their list of requirements
Rick

Just looked in my Princess Auto catalogue,and there is a PA store in London Ont,at 583 Exeter RD


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have one of the Cheapo HF meters, I think I paid either 2.99 or 3.99 either way it was under $5 and for 99% of what I use it for on the slot cars it gives the same V,O,A readings that my Fluke will give. Another option that I really like is the $40-50 dollar units that Sears sells under their Craftsman line, we bought several of these for our tradesmen at work and they have been flawless, the only problem we have had is with the "k" type thermocouple lead breaking, but Sears has replaced everyone for free, and the replacement leads seem to stand up very well. I think they run this meter on sale quite often for 29.00. 

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you can also disconect at a point the track from each other
then drive a car slowly around the track.

if stops, then a open should be at that track, check the conectors


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A run of the mill sub $20 digital multimeter (DMM) will do you just fine. Just make sure it has a 10A current measuring capability and at least one low resistance selection, like 200 ohms or 100 ohms. I also like having the continuity checker with beep feature. The more expensive DMMs tend to be built more ruggedly for tradespeople, have higher accuracy, better resolution, and can be calibrated and certified for lab use and official measurements. They also have more bells and whistles like autoranging and analog bar graphs and PC interfaces.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Does this look about right?

Thanks again for the help gents.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shadowracer said:


> Does this look about right?
> 
> Thanks again for the help gents.


that's a real nice 1... w/ come in handy on other household fixits 2....
has overkill 4 w/ u want... but hey... better is always GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

do they have harbor freight in Canada . I think this one would work .
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-function-digital-multimeter-90899.html


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

only thing I might add they have another one with "audible continuity " which at times can come in kind of handy . Say under the dash of a car where you may be in some contorted position that makes it difficult (if not impossible) to look at the meter . I've got it on one of my testers and it can prove to be a pretty handy feature at times.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> A run of the mill sub $20 digital multimeter (DMM) will do you just fine. Just make sure it has a 10A current measuring capability and at least one low resistance selection, like 200 ohms or 100 ohms. I also like having the continuity checker with beep feature. The more expensive DMMs tend to be built more ruggedly for tradespeople, have higher accuracy, better resolution, and can be calibrated and certified for lab use and official measurements. They also have more bells and whistles like autoranging and analog bar graphs and PC interfaces.


Agreed, 

Work and play are two different arenas. At work, I need those whistles and bells. 

At play in the slot cave, I use the low buck unit by Kenner or Hasbro...maybe Milton Bradley? It really doesnt matter all that much. So long as it has few ammenities. Some do and some dont, even within the same price range so ya gotta LOOK before you buy. 

1 a goodsized readout, so ya dont have to squint

2 as previously mentioned, ya gotta have the tone feature to "ring" things out. It makes checking continuity a breeze.

3 a good sized selector knob, so you can ratchet between funtions easily

4 decent sized leads leads and probes, they should fit in your hands and be long enough to work without using jumpers

5 I like models with a kick stand so they sit up and make the display easy to see when your poking around on something.

The reality is that it only has to perform a few simple functions on the slot bench or around the house.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Good, inexpensive Digital Multi-meter for slot hobby*

I have a beautiful crazy expensive old Fluke DMM and a Sears discount bin one I got within the past 3 years or so for like 10 clams. 98% of the time I use the $10 meter -- I actually prefer it in all but a very few applications.

I surely didn't have the characteristics as clearly in my mind as* Bill Hall* lists them above when I snagged the 10-buck meter, but I agree 100%. As I look at his list of characteristics, they're exactly why I've been so happy with my cheapo meter. And I agree with *AfxToo's* suggestion to look for 10A current reading ability, too.

Very helpful list for anyone looking to pick a good meter for the slot hobby.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My favorite multimeter of all time is the Simpson 260-8P analog volt ohm milliammeter (http://simpsonelectric.com/index.asp?p=Products&id=30&sid=38&ss=31). I think they have been around for 60+ years. This puppy was my constant companion for a few years of my life. They don't come cheap, but they are as cool as a '57 Chevy in test equipment circles.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Shadowracer,that's the one.:thumbsup:
I've probably bought a dozen of those ones,and i've never had one die yet.
If it's not on sale for less then 10 bucks,wait a week,Crappy Tire usually has them on sale about every second week.
Don't forget to grab yourself a 9 volt battery for it:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well the final damage was 6.95 plus tax at the local surplus shop. Thanks for all the replies and tips.

Now I just have to figure out how to use this thing. I wish I'd paid more attention in grade 9 electronics.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If you start using the meter to check the 110 volt outlets and appliances around the house, I figure you will be quicker at learning how to use that meter correctly, kinda like shock therapy, incorrect use, zap.

Glad we were able to help you out. Ask away if you have any questions

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO:thumbsup:


----------

